# Some of my other pets



## Rex1718 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## LaLaP (Dec 13, 2018)

What a lovely little zoo!


----------



## Rex1718 (Dec 13, 2018)

LaLaP said:


> What a lovely little zoo!


Thank you, lol that’s not all. It can get crazy around the house, but the kids love them


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 13, 2018)

You have a Senegal! I have 2 females that are 15 years old. One of them started laying eggs when she was 13. It's sad...she takes such good care of them. This is when they were babies.


----------



## Rex1718 (Dec 13, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> You have a Senegal! I have 2 females that are 15 years old. One of them started laying eggs when she was 13. It's sad...she takes such good care of them. This is when they were babies.
> View attachment 259527


I have a green cheek Conure, she looks similar to the Senegal. Your birds look great


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 13, 2018)

Rex1718 said:


> I have a green cheek Conure, she looks similar to the Senegal. Your birds look great


Wow! Really do look alike! Just noticed the white eye ring though. Your bird is beautiful!


----------



## Rex1718 (Dec 13, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! Really do look alike! Just noticed the white eye ring though. Your bird is beautiful!


Thank you, she is a sweetheart.


----------



## waswondering (Aug 23, 2019)

Rex1718 said:


> View attachment 259477
> View attachment 259479
> View attachment 259480
> View attachment 259481


WOOOOOW!!!
Where did you get a Sprite?! I've been looking for a breeder for a while know. 
Tehe just messing around


----------

